# Would you consider this a good strategy?



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Accept nothing over 4 miles and under 6 dollars. If I have to wait more than 15 minutes for the next delivery, I move location. 
I need 200 dollars a day. Do you think this strategy is good?


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

jbrow327 said:


> Accept nothing over 4 miles and under 6 dollars. If I have to wait more than 15 minutes for the next delivery, I move location.
> I need 200 dollars a day. Do you think this strategy is good?


Yes I did 200 a day before on one Saturday. 7 hours and half


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Yes I did 200 a day before on one Saturday. 7 hours and half


Was your strategy like the one I posted? What city?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jbrow327 said:


> Accept nothing over 4 miles and under 6 dollars. If I have to wait more than 15 minutes for the next delivery, I move location.
> I need 200 dollars a day. Do you think this strategy is good?


No, I really don't. You'll waste gas moving around. Pick a location and stay there. Are you saying that you won't take a five-mile order even if it pays twenty dollars?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Been awhile since I've seen $200 a day.

There might be a couple hours a day where you can pick your poison, but it's not busy all the time anymore.

You'd probably be better off being picky only when its busy.

I like long runs when it's slow as long as it won't get you stuck in traffic


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> No, I really don't. You'll waste gas moving around. Pick a location and stay there. Are you saying that you won't take a five-mile order even if it pays twenty dollars?


Yes I would take that. I meant like a rule of thumb for accepting orders.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Been awhile since I've seen $200 a day.
> 
> There might be a couple hours a day where you can pick your poison, but it's not busy all the time anymore.
> 
> You'd probably be better off being picky only when its busy.


We've got to be picky all the time, though. It doesn't matter how slow it is. We can't afford to waste gas chasing lowball orders. We've got to make every delivery count.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It doesn't mean to take bad orders. It means you have to be flexible.

I used to only take orders over $10-15. Now I could wait and wait and those orders dont come like they used to.

$6-7 for 4-6 miles, often can end up a double for $15-20. Some days thats as good as it gets.

You guys keep making these duplicate threads over and over all saying the same thing about miles and such.

There are no rules. I'll do a $50 order for 4 miles, I'd also do a $30 order for 20 miles. But that's just me.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> It doesn't mean to take bad orders. It means you have to be flexible.
> 
> I used to only take orders over $10-15. Now I could wait and wait and those orders dont come like they used to.
> 
> ...


In better words jax makes it work.................


----------



## AnotherGigGirl (8 mo ago)

Yeah if that works for you. Every market is different. I typically don't take anything under $5 & try to grab orders that are $2 per mile. Some days when it's slow I'll take $1 per mile. It is frustrating seeing $2.50 for a 6+ mile trip & the multiple Walmart orders can be annoying. I accidentally grabbed a mult-order Walmart order last week. 9 stops, 35miles total, 2hrs 40min for $30. Although I would have to say Apple orders as the worst. $8 for 3 deliveries & no tip, no thanks.


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Where do you guys go to wait after dropping at a house or apartments? Obviously you shouldn't just stay there in front of their property.


----------



## AnotherGigGirl (8 mo ago)

jbrow327 said:


> Where do you guys go to wait after dropping at a house or apartments? Obviously you shouldn't just stay there in front of their property.


I go back to the nearest town and wait. Or I drive down the road to another street and wait there.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Yes I did 200 a day before on one Saturday. 7 hours and half


I'm on a bicycle so fewer expenses for me. I'm In Honolulu so more places are compact. Idk where you live but definitely go towards town or where there are many restaurants. If the order is not ready within 15 minutes, forget about it


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I like to only take orders that pay enough to cover my trip from the drop off location to the next restaurant area or home, depending on where I'm trying to go. Lately it's been getting very difficult to make much money at this here.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> There are no rules. I'll do a $50 order for 4 miles, I'd also do a $30 order for 20 miles. But that's just me.


A 20 mile delivery would put me out in the sticks.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> I'm on a bicycle so fewer expenses for me. I'm In Honolulu so more places are compact. Idk where you live but definitely go towards town or where there are many restaurants. If the order is not ready within 15 minutes, forget about it



I tried town / waikiki.... I'll have to pass lol 

Delivery in Honolulu with a car is horrendous with the parking, / pickups


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

jbrow327 said:


> Accept nothing over 4 miles and under 6 dollars. If I have to wait more than 15 minutes for the next delivery, I move location.
> I need 200 dollars a day. Do you think this strategy is good?


I think every city has it's own unique dynamic and within that dynamic they are constantly shuffling the algorithm


----------



## chameleon168 (Mar 27, 2018)

So from these replies I'm gathering the Phoenix market is the only one with the ridiculous "you must accept at least 30% of your offers in order to keep seeing upfront delivery addresses" bullsh*t? No other markets have this? Because THAT is how they get drivers to accept at least _some_ of those cr*p offers. I refuse to drive where I don't know upfront where I'll end up.

(Then again, I've been on vacation & haven't driven since May 16 so who knows what may have changed in my market since then...)


----------

